

Use hackerpub to publish news to HN - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/hackerpub

======
bevacqua
Also I'm not entirely sure if this goes against some kind of Code of Conduct.
My use case would be so that whenever I publish an article for my blog I can
elect to publish it here automatically rather than doing it by hand.

I hate doing things by hand. I love automating all the things, so that's why I
wrote this. If it's not a good-enough excuse I'll take down the repository and
promise not to use it : )

